# LG OLED 55", 65" and 77" Ultra HD at CES



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG OLED 55", 65" and 77" Ultra HD at CES.

Thank you LG!! Now let the big boy games begin....

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! LG seems to always be the company to het the ball rolling. I'm glad to see the larger OLED's starting to be displayed, I think in a few years 4k OLED's may become affordable so that us normal folks can enjoy what will be a stunning image.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

That's ^^ my biggest wish!

-Robert


----------



## kshallen (Feb 14, 2014)

Any projections on price points vs time?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

No official word on prices at this time. However, it was unofficially leaked to me that the 77" 4K OLED is being discussed with the retail list price of $30k.

LG's new 55" OLED will start shipping in March so prices should come out by the end of February.

-Robert


----------



## kshallen (Feb 14, 2014)

Is this why Panasonic dropped PDP, to focus on OLED? What is OLED poser consumption vs. PDD ratio for same screen size? That would be a big strategic factor. Never seen OLED, so curious how it compares to PDP e.g color nuances.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

kshallen, OLED TVs are very energy thrifty, PDP draws more current. The big advantage to OLED over all other display technologies is the contrast ratio. Measured any way, ANSI, Dynamic or full screen OLED panels can deliver very high luminance and go as black as zero luminance, or pure black. 

Color saturation is also naturally deeper than all other displays technologies.

OLED is likely to be the future display technology for TVs and can easily be adopted to 4K.

-Robert


----------



## ynot (Mar 2, 2014)

Any updates on availability and pricing of LG's new 55" OLED? Is it UHD? Any word on a 65" model?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi ynot, Thanks for joining HTS! I have a dealer meeting scheduled the end of this week, but I'll tell you my latest information on the delivery of LG's 2014 OLED TV line-up.

As you know LG is launching 5 new OLED TVs for 2014. Three are 55" models, one 65" and one 77". Of the 5 new models 3 are Ultra HD. Here's a list of the three UHD models and the expected delivery:

- 55EC9700 Mid April

- 65EC9700 End of April - early May

- 77EC9800 End of May

The two new 55" 1080p models are shipping now.

BTW, I did an exclusive interview at the opening of CES with Tim Alessi, LG Senior director of display development. Our interview is posted on our Facebook page, three down from the top. We were the very first to leak the price of the 77" OLED.

I'll update this information by the end of this week with the latest LG information.

-Robert


----------



## ynot (Mar 2, 2014)

Appreciate the info and looking forward to the update at the end of the week. Great interviews with both LG and Samsung at CES. Thanks!


----------

